# Bontrager Select wheelset...yea or nay?



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)

I ordered an Airborne Thunderbolt bike the other day and will be receiving it in about a week. The weekest part of the bike seems to be the low end Bontrager Select wheels. I'm debating whether or not to sell them and get something better. I weigh about 175 lbs and bought this bike to train and ultimately race on. I already have a set of 4 year-old Mavic CXP-33/Ultegra wheels that I bought a few weeks back on ebay for $80 that can use if I sell the Selects. I might be able to get about $150 for the Selects on ebay. The only wheel builder I have experience using is Mike Garcia at oddsandendos (3 wheels) so I'd probably buy a racing wheelset from him. The reviews are mixed on the Selects so I'm not sure what to do. Some people do seem to love them and have gotten tons of mileage out of them. What would you do?
-Steve


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

I've got 'em, and they're just fine. Had 'em for 2 years so far, I weighed as much as 195 when I started riding, and they've given me no problems. I'm a Cat 3 now with all racing/training done on these wheels.


----------



## sjt78 (Mar 30, 2004)

filly said:


> I've got 'em, and they're just fine. Had 'em for 2 years so far, I weighed as much as 195 when I started riding, and they've given me no problems. I'm a Cat 3 now with all racing/training done on these wheels.


Well I just did my first Cat5/citizen race two weeks ago on my cross bike and had my a** handed to me. That was my motivation to get a dedicated road bike. It sounds like they have held up well for you. Do you true them yourself or do you bring them to the LBS? I've never had the experience of truing wheels with paired spokes. Thanks for your help.


----------



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

I true them myself. I've only had to true the rear, and that was after a crash. I also repacked the hubs at the beginning of the year.


----------



## andrello (Oct 6, 2004)

sjt78 said:


> The reviews are mixed on the Selects so I'm not sure what to do. Some people do seem to love them and have gotten tons of mileage out of them. What would you do?
> -Steve


The hubs are garbage. I'm only 160lbs and the bearings wore out in both front and rear in less than a year - and even before the tires wore! You can buy many other inexpensive wheels that are far superior.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you have the cxp wheels, sell the selects on eBay. Start them at $100 and you will be suprised how much you will get. I would guess close to $190 plus shipping. Don't do a "buy it now" because people always bid like fools near an auction ending. List them as new. The 2005 selects are a big step up from previous years if that is what you got. But nowhere near the same level as the Ultegra cxp wheels.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

I've had mine on a new bike for about 6 months now with no problems at all. I heard all of the warnings about low spoke count and cheap bearing etc. I weight 200 lbs and ride mostly hills, high torque up hills and high speed down hills (57mph max) and have not any truing problems at all. Although I have to admit I've often wondered at high speed, just what is the failure point of most normal wheels and tires??


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a set of the Select Track wheels-they were incredibly out-of-round as well as side-to-side out of the box (they came on my Lemond Fillmore). I trued them up and got them round again, but that isn't usually a good sign. I definitely expect a true, round wheel on a $1000 fixed gear. My brother rides the 2003 Selects on his Lemond, and hates them-they are always going out of true (and he weighs 140lbs!). From what I have seen, the Race Lites are much nicer.


----------

